
“Women deserve wages for housework”- an interview with feminist Silvia Federici - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/print-issues-gender-sexuality/silvia-federici-jill-richards-every-woman-working-woman
======
quickthrower2
Seems like a terrible title for an organisation. It presumes women and not men
are doing housework. The equitable thing to do regarding sharing work
housework childcare etc will depend on the couple and should be talked about
as two equals.

